# For anyone grieving for a departed pet



## Charity

The moment that you died, my heart was torn in two
one side filled with heartache, the other died with you.
I often lie awake at night when the world is fast asleep, and
take a walk down memory lane with tears upon my cheek.
Remembering you is easy, I do it every day
but missing you is heartache that never goes away.
I hold you tightly within my heart and there you will remain
until the joyous day arrives when we will meet again.


----------



## Roger Downes

That is very apt and true.


----------



## LPC

Very well written!


----------



## longneckyoga

<3 Well written.


----------



## kateh8888

Beautifully written.


----------



## jill3

A Lovely Poem and so true.

They certainly do leave paw prints on ours heart until we meet up with them again


----------



## Jiskefet

Made me cry.....


----------



## marasmum

lovely, lovely words. Thank you


----------



## katie200

Lovely words brought tears to my eyes! Very true as well.


----------



## Colliebarmy

You dumped in my garden, you chewed our cushions too
You dug a hole that i fell in and broke my foot in 2*
When you had a little flip you nipped at my right leg
When I had a tea and biccy you always had to beg
but if we hadnt had you, what fun we would have missed
so stick around and do your stuff but please, i dont like being kissed!



* ok, it was the wifes metatarsal that got broken technically, not mine, but it was a hole he dug...


----------

